# Nỗi lo của cha mẹ khi trẻ mắc bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu



## Tuyết 8291 (25/10/19)

Không chỉ ở người lớn mà ngay cả trẻ sơ sinh vẫn có thể bị viêm đường tiết niệu. Trẻ nhỏ bị viêm đường tiết niệu gặp khá phổ thông, đứng sau viêm đường hô hấp và viêm đường tiêu hoá. Viêm đường tiết niệu ở trẻ nhỏ chủ yếu hay gặp do viêm bàng quang hoặc viêm thận. Đối với con nít, kể cả trẻ còn rất nhỏ (sơ sinh) đến trẻ lớn đều có thể mắc các bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu, do vậy, những bậc phụ huynh không nên chủ quan và cho rằng trẻ nhỏ không mắc bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu. Trẻ bị viêm đường tiết niệu nếu như không phát hiện và điều trị kịp thời sẽ có nguy cơ để lại di chứng và biến chứng.






*Nguồn cội của viêm đường tiểu ở con nhỏ *
Có khá nhiều nguồn gốc gây nên bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu cho trẻ. Ở bé gái, do cấu tạo sinh lý là niệu đạo ngắn, lỗ tiểu lại gần hậu môn nên rất dễ bị lây nhiễm bởi những vi sinh vật từ phân lây sang. Ở bé trai, có một số do có dị dạng ở đường tiểu, nhất là hiện tượng hẹp bao quy đầu làm cho nước đái thường xuyên bị ứ lại gây viêm đường tiết niệu ngược dòng. Một số trẻ không mặc quần hoặc mặc quần thủng đít hoặc hay chơi lăn lê trên mặt đất cũng rất dễ bị viêm đường tiết niệu.

Hiện giờ, việc đóng bỉm cho bé là chuyện bình thường nhưng việc tiêu dùng bỉm không đúng quy cách cũng có thể làm cho cho trẻ bị viêm đường tiết niệu, nhất là mỗi lúc cả phân và nước giải lẫn lộn với nhau tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn phát triển mạnh nên rất dễ khiến cho trẻ bị nhiễm vi khuẩn. Viêm đường tiết niệu ở trẻ đôi khi còn do những bậc phụ huynh hoặc cô nuôi dạy trẻ gây ra như việc rửa cho trẻ sau lúc trẻ đi vệ sinh. giả dụ rửa đít cho trẻ mà rửa từ sau ra trước thì vô tình sẽ đưa vi khuẩn vào lỗ tiểu, nhất là những bé gái.

Về xuất xứ gây viêm đường tiết niệu ở trẻ chủ yếu do vi khuẩn E.coli và có thể do 1 số ký sinh trùng (vi nấm) hoặc do virut. Vi khuẩn E.coli là một loại vi khuẩn thuộc họ vi khuẩn đường ruột có nhiều trong phân của người và động vật. Ở ngoại cảnh, vi khuẩn này phân bố khắp nơi (trong đất, bụi, nước và không khí, thực phẩm, rau, quả...) nên rất dễ lây nhiễm sang cho con người mỗi khi có điều kiện, nhất là lúc vệ sinh môi trường chưa được cải thiện, vệ sinh cá nhân chưa tốt.

*Biểu hiện viêm đường tiết niệu ở trẻ em*
Tuỳ theo độ tuổi, tuổi càng nhỏ thì triệu chứng viêm đường tiết niệu càng kín đáo, khó phát hiện. Trẻ có thể bị sốt nhẹ, sốt kéo dài, thỉnh thoảng sốt cao. Người ta thấy rằng có 1 tỷ lệ khoảng từ 10 - 15% số trẻ không sốt mà thân nhiệt lại giảm. Trẻ có thể biếng ăn, kém chơi, hay quấy khóc, thỉnh thoảng có rối loạn tiêu hoá như nôn hoặc đi ngoài. Đôi khi trẻ khóc lúc tiểu bởi bị đau. 1 số bé trai lớn hơn có sở hữu động tác sờ vào chim do khó chịu, đau lúc đi tiểu. Trẻ cũng có thể đái rắt, buốt, đi tiểu nhiều lần trong một khoảng thời gian ngắn nên một số trẻ bị viêm đường tiết niệu hay đi tiểu làm cho cho 1 số phụ huynh hoặc những cô bảo mẫu hiểu nhầm và nhận định sai về hành vi của cháu. Trẻ càng lớn thì hiện tượng đái buốt, đái dắt càng rõ nét hơn do trẻ đã nhận diện được. Nước giải của trẻ bị viêm đường tiểu có thể đục. Mức độ đục nhiều hay ít còn tùy thuộc vào nhiều nguyên tố như thời gian bị viêm đường tiết niệu, nước đái được lấy để quan sát vào lúc nào trong ngày (giả dụ nước tiểu lấy vào lúc sáng sớm thì có thể thấy đục nhưng lấy nước tiểu vào buổi trưa hoặc chiều thì có thể không thấy). Muốn biết trẻ có bị viêm đường tiết niệu hay không, nên căn cứ vào 1 trong những tín hiệu (hoặc có  nhiều dấu hiệu) như biểu hiện ở trên.

Khi cần thiết phải lấy nước đái làm xét nghiệm vi sinh (nhuộm soi và nuôi cấy phân lập vi khuẩn). Qua xét nghiệm vi sinh có thể biết được trong nước giải có vi khuẩn hay vi nấm. Xét nghiệm nước giải của trẻ nghi nhiễm khuẩn tiết niệu bằng phương pháp vi sinh, qua đó người ta còn làm kỹ thuật kháng sinh đồ để tìm kháng sinh thích hợp điều trị có hiệu quả nhất cho trẻ. Người ta cũng có thể kiểm tra hầu hết hệ thống đường tiết niệu bằng siêu âm và 1 số xét nghiệm cận lâm sàng khác để góp phần chẩn đoán chuẩn xác trẻ có bị viêm đường tiết niệu hay không.


----------

